# .htaccess - Abfrage kommt nicht



## deluxe-striker (22. Dezember 2003)

hiho 

ich habe ein problem, und zwar habe ich auf meinem Server xampp installiert. 
jetzt möchte ich ein Verzeichnis schützen mit .htaccess. 

allerdings kommt, wenn ich das entsprechende verzeichnis öffne oder eine datei in diesem verzeichnis aufrufe, nicht mal eine pw-abfrage. 


meine .htaccess sieht so aus: 

AuthName "Secret" 
AuthType Basic 
AuthUserFile .htpasswd 
require valid-user 



vielleicht liegts ja auch an der httpd.conf! 

soll ich die mal posten?

danke für schnelle hilfe  

cu


----------



## DiveSurfer (9. Januar 2004)

tach 
also beim mir in der httpd.conf datei stehe dann noch folgener eintrag

<Directory "/var/www/html/hidden">
        AllowOverride Authconfig
        order allow,deny
        allow from all
</Directory>

um die passwort abfrage zu aktivieren sollte mal den eintrag für dich an passen...

p.s. nach der änderung in der config apache bzw. webserver neu starten ...


----------

